# One horror inspired prop/theme you would add



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

To your current haunt? What would it be - regardless of price or skill level - and why?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Dr.Satan off of house of a 1000 corpses I love all the rigging that holds him up it would be cool to have servos and actuators and a sound system why cause I love that movie


----------

